# NYC Meet Up: Sunday Sept 9th



## acitydweller

Just extending the invitation incase anyone was interested and available on the date. We have about 20+ ppl attending so far. For those who want to checkout some LFS downtown, come along for the tour!

The RAOK and swap are great for early birds. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1962160#post1962160


----------

